# What is this insect?!?!



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

It's digging holes in my lawn. I thought it was ants and ignored it. Help!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Cicada killer?


----------



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Cicada killer?


That's the first answer I saw on Google. But I wanna make sure. I have a 1 gallon bottle of Talstar in my arsenal lol. I just been kinda ignoring my backyard because of this heat😩😩


----------



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

There may be more but it's a start!


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

Why do you want to kill it?


----------



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

Old Hickory said:


> Why do you want to kill it?


It's destroying my lawn. I have a bunch of holes and dirt all over the place.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I don't know what you call a lawn but the first pic shows the dirt mound in anything but a lawn.


----------



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

learningeveryday said:


> I don't know what you call a lawn but the first pic shows the dirt mound in anything but a lawn.


😂. Yea I kinda let it go dormant this summer was brutal. But here are some pics in June. I may need to overseed.


----------

